# zeilenfarbe abwechselnd



## Uddi (21. Juni 2003)

Hi leute,
ich habe mal eine Frage.
Ich mache für meine Website eine Mitgliederliste. Die Daten werden aus einer MySQL Datenbank gelesen. Aber wie schaff ich es das die Farbe sich in jeder Zeile der Tabelle abwechselt. Lässt sich blöd erklären. Es soll dann in etwa so aussehen:







geht das überhaupt mit PHP?
Würde mich über hilfe freuen
Danke schonmal

Uddi


----------



## Peter Bönnen (21. Juni 2003)

Prinzip:


```
if ($Eintragsnummer % 2 == 0)
{
   // Eintrag ist gerade -> 1.Farbe
}
else
{
   // Eintrag ist ungerade -> 2.Farbe
}
```
% ist in PHP der Modulo Operator, also der Operator für die Restdivision. In jede gerade Zahl "passt" die 2 ohne Rest hinein, jede ungerade Zahl hat dividiert durch 2 einen Rest von 1.

Das Ganze lässt sich auch kürzer ausdrücken und es gibt auch noch andere Möglichkeiten:
Mit  hättest du dafür übrigens direkt diesen Thread gefunden: tabelle mit php erzeugen: zeilenfarbe soll sich abwechseln (2 farben). Da steht auch etwas ausführlicherer Code.

Fluke


----------

